# I'm full of yet more c**p !!



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

*I'm full of yet more c**p !!*

Hi Guys

After our last toilet problem, I sourced a nice connector (from Pirtek) and some 1" pond hose.

The macerator was hooked up and all worked just fine with some fresh water I tried.

Feeling more confident than last week, we drove to the dump point and got the kit our ready.

Ann-Marie was given the hose end of proceedings and I was, yet again, left with the macerator switch.

I opened the grey tank and turned on the macerator and there was a steady run of water at the other end.

Next, I closed the grey and opened the black and it ran for all of 20 seconds, before grinding (or should that be not grinding) to a halt.

I spent the next 30 minutes slowly turning the screw at the base of the macerator whilst also opening to grey valve to allow things to dilute a little.

Unfortunately, things just didnt work and I was left having to unscrew the macerator from the RV.

Knowing I was going to get sprayed with crap if I undid it slowly, I decided to untwist and remove in one swift movement - ensuring I had a bucket underneath to catch any stray material.

Well - it didn't go to plan this time either.

As soon as I lowered the macerator, crap appeared from everywhere - I think there must have been 2 gallons hidden inside the RV outlet between the closed valve and the opening.

Of course it all just dropped straight into the cleverly place bucket - erm not quite. The crap fell faster than I could remove my hands (holding macerator) and simply "landed" on my hands and arms and then splashed just about everywhere.

Even the cleverly placed bucket managed to collect a mm or two.

So - WHAT CAN I DO ??

I telephoned the distributor in the UK and they simply said to dismantle the unit and put it back together again - not a thought which is high on my "must do" list at the moment.

So, does anyone have any ideas on why the thing isn't doing its job ?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh boy - you just made me cry laughing :lol: 

We had our first macerator experience yesterday. Verdict - don't use the soft, flat, flexible hose because when you get a kink in it - not good! Hubby off to buy more rigid hose and another try tonight!!

You just know, now I laughed at you I'm gonna get splattered tonight :?


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

sorry to hear of your problems. i have been using my macerator for over a year, and not had a problem. however, it is usually used for pumping out grey, not black water. when i do have to pump the cr+p, i listen carefully for a drop in motor speed. if this occurs, immediately shut black valve, and open grey. this clears any possible obstruction, and then i go back to the black. i wonder, however, if your cabling to the macerator is too thin, resulting in big voltage drop when current rises as motor starts to jam.

good luck with the muck!

des


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

I use a short 2ft piece of grey corrugated waste hose from the macerator & connect to 1" lay flat hose 25mtrs long with proper connectors bought from Freedom in Tewksbury ( expensive but very very good). I also have a extra 10mtr lay flat hose which I connect with same type connectors should I need the extra length never had any problems. The grey hose does make it easier for the macerator to get going than before I had it fitted it even straightens out kinks in the hose.
Good luck sounds awful once would be bad enough but twice uuuugggghhh especially when you know whats coming.
Ror


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Paul its les, he's put a curse on you. :lol: :lol: Been using mine with layflat for two years now, once I wired it properly I haven't had a problem.

You could have the same trouble I had, the wiring back to the battery isn't big enough, (used 2.5mm) and the resulting voltage drop is enough to stop it working. Once I changed to 4mm it was ok.

Olley


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

ps

i have a 1m length of the 1.25" plastic pond stuff, then 10m 1.25" flat, then 10m 1" flat. all connected with pond connectors and jubilee clips with "key" operation, rather than a screwdriver slot. i have the pond stuff to start as i have found it very difficult to get a good smooth curve with the flat hose coming out of the bus. have just enough to lay outt in the right direction before connecting the lay-flat. finally, also have a right angle connector and a short length of lay-flat to put on at the very end, which is often helpful to direct the [email protected]@t into its final resting place.

hoping this finds you flushed with success.

des


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

Paul - sorry to laugh at your predicament!

Des - flushed with success! LOL

Macerator - what the heck is it? Why do you need it? It that the pump thing for pumping the pooh etc to the disposal point, at locations where you cant drive over the grate etc?

Russell


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh the joys of owning and running an RV :wink: at least it has given we mere Coachbuilt owners something to snigger about - Think i will stick with the thetford!!

Good luck with the macerator I would agree with the comment of voltage dropping.

  

At least you don't have to carry it to empty!!


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm with Sagedog. I always thought a cassette toilet was far from perfect but after reading these posts it now look's better than ever.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

> Oh the joys of owning and running an RV at least it has given we mere Coachbuilt owners something to snigger about - Think i will stick with the thetford!!


You mean you don't mind carrying it, leaving a green trail of yuck all over the site, dropping the cap down a manhole then poking inside to clear blockages .. 
been there, done that, got the T shirt.. but.. err no thanks.. I'll stick with the RV system.. :wink:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

and to think we thought the hilarious scene in the film RV was pure fiction....... :lol: 

Sorry to laugh, I have always been rather envious at the capacity of the RV waste tanks but at least our cassette has never covered either of us like that.

Tina


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Green trail? - I suggest you learn to control yourself and we have never had a blockage - is it me :?: :wink:

Never dropped the cap but do have a spare on board just in case :!:

The walk of shame!!​


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

{offtopic} 

I'm off now sorry for kidnapping your post hope you get it sorted

:idea: note to self always make sure shower is ready for me if I ever have to empty a macerator :?:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Paul
Just stopped laughing (again!!!!) :lol: :lol: 
If you have to drive to the dump point why oh why do you even need a macerator?? 8O Surely the whole point of it is so you dont need to move the RV to empty tanks??

They say things happen in 3s so youve only got 1 more covering before you get it right!!!! :roll:


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Dazzer

We drive to the dump point as our pitch is around 120ft away.

I was hoping the macerator would pump that far but the manual refers to 50ft.

But, I notice Ror is using upto 35 METRES of hose - thats over 100ft, so if he can do it *WHY CANT I*

Paul


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

hi uk-rv
let us know when you next intend to macerate, we still need some lessons to perfect our technique!!!! Our first and only attempt was not nearly as exciting as yours but could have been but for noticing a pipe coming adrift.

I wired my Flojet with 20amp wire and all seemed well. Maybe you need to eat more fibre to loosen it up a bit!!!!! We have 50ft of lay flat hose. We intend to fit a rigid piece at each end for the same reasons as mentioned previously in this thread.
Good luck for your third attempt.
Pamala & Nigel


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Guys

We re-visited the place who hard-wired the macerator and they found it had been wired wrongly !!

We did a test of the grey water and the liquid completely filled the 1.25" opening of the pond hose. Before, it would just flow out filling about 1/3 of the hose width.

So, hopefully the thing will actually macerate this time and I wont get covered.

Just in case, we decided to purchase some "overalls" to avoid being cra**ed on again. 










Might be a little item Linda could consider stocking. :wink:

Paul


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*Expandable 1" corrugated waste hose*

Hi all,

Have laughed at the various stories above. Many thanks for that. And yes we had a laugh watching the "RV" DVD last week in sunny Scotland.

Our Sani-Con has worked just fine for 14 months now.

I am however trying to source a further length (say 20 or 30m) of the black 1" expanding waste hose (expands by a factor of 3 nearly), as originally fitted to the macerator pump, to extend our pumping distance.

I find this type of hose much easier to store, rather than the semi rigid, difficult to coil neatly, grey corrugated waste hose which also seems intent on pulling open the black and grey gate valves, if you are not careful.

I am concerned for the loss of power when trying to open up / fill the flat hose, and would prefer to use the pump's power to pump a greater distance.

The Sani-Con web site talks in terms of 76 US Dollar odd for a 7 foot length (which expands to 21 foot), which seems a hell of a lot for the hose. It includes the fittings, but I can get these from ABP here in the UK. By the by, it confirms the pump can lift 20 foot and carry 350 foot. I do not expect to test those figures.

Any help in sourcing the hose by itself would be much appreciated.

Many thanks,

Duadua


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Paul, thanks for a good laugh. Please film your efforts next time so we can enjoy it in reality.

Out of interest; do RV tanks have any chemicals in them or are the contents just left to mature ? 


( Sagedog...two excellent entries for the Motorhome Fun photo competition !)

G


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Out of interest; do RV tanks have any chemicals in them or are the contents just left to mature ?


Absolutely no chemicals, they would kill the bacteria that breaks down the waste !


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Absolutely no chemicals, they would kill the bacteria that breaks down the waste !


Sorry to seem to curious but how long do you go between pump-outs - given average family use ? I've never really seen much of an RV's plumbing except for on the film. Am I right in thinking that your grey water goes into the same tank as the toilet waste ? Must make a fairly potent brew !

G


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

We were wondering too, but after last weeks test we managed from Tuesday night to Monday morning, 2 adults 3 children, being as conservative as we dare because the Stratford show may advertise itself as RV friendly but it isnt so we didnt want to run out or fill our waste. 

We have 75 Gallon Fresh
60 gallon Grey
and 30 Black

All dumped in the bin at Stratford without hassle just before we left.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I use heavy cable fitted direct onto a heavy set of jump leads straight back to a spare 110 amp battery we carry for emergencies.

Pump sounds very strong and only speed change is when it runs dry.

We still use blue chemicals though leftover from our caravaning days :roll:

======================================

On one of our last caravaning journey we watch a pair of RVer making constant trips to the waste dump with small tanks. I have my 40 litre wastemaster left from my caravan if we did have a problem of full tank.

These guy and there all day trips would put me off RVing if I had to do it :roll: 



======================================


BTW:- I have kept my 40 litre aquaroll to add fresh water to my freshwater tank via a submersible pump, hose and a wire to my battery :wink:


----------

